# How do the Amish do it?



## Scootles (Feb 27, 2013)

I swung by a local furniture store today to get some ideas. The store was all Amish made furniture. It was all better quality than I have seen on most furniture. How do they do it? I thought things like power tools and table saws are prohibited?

If they do it in such a primitive fashion, why can't we?


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i heard some sects they are allowed use of power.in lawrenceburg,tn live minonites and they are not suppose to have power tools,but i've been there and seen miter saws and table saws!!!


----------



## matthewcressey (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't they have regular tools that run of steam or something??? I thought, although I'm probably wrong.


----------



## graywolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know what part of the country yall live in but around here we folks who dress the part and sale their goods but they are far from Amish. A mater of fact I played pool with and had a drink with a fellow who dressed the part and looked the part but he was not nor has he ever been Amish. I'd say that's going the extra mile for the marketing. they sale some nice stuff though.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't know what part of the country yall live in but around here we folks who dress the part and sale their goods but they are far from Amish

Huh?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Where I live the Amish use power tools but only with a generator! Weird huh?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Those are Mennonites we have living near Lawrenceburg, Tennessee. They are very similar to Amish, but different. Maybe like the difference between Methodist and Baptist. The Mennonites don't believe in using power tools, or power anything for that mater, for the purpose of making a job easier. But they can an do use power to do work that they can't do any other way, or to do quantities of work that are required that can't be done by human or animal power alone.

When I was a young know-it-all in high school I drove over to Etheridge, the actual town where they are mostly located, and stopped where they were crushing cane sorghum and making molasses. I walked up to one of the gentlemen and told him I was doing a project for school and would appreciate it if he would allow me to interview him. He said okay, so I asked about a dozen questions. They have different crafts that certain ones do and have a very ordered social society. The fellow I was interviewing was the hat maker for instance. His father had been the hat maker before him.

I knew a family that was somewhat on the fence between the strict horse and buggy clan and regular folks. They had a saw mill and made furniture. I bought my oak dining table and eight cane bottom, ladder back chairs from them. The table was made partially by machines. The edge was formed on a shaper, the boards for the top were ripped on a power saw, but jointed by hand plane. The claw feet were hand carved by another family who do just that. They drove a truck to deliver it, but the truck was painted flat black and all the chrome was painted over.

Over all, very interesting people.


----------



## HenryH (Jan 29, 2009)

The Amish in Pa use electric selectively. Some use generators but none are connected to the public grid. The furniture was probably made in a factory owed by non Amish but was made by Amish employees using power tools and modern methods. I assure you they were not made in a candle lit shop with hand tools and 18th century methods.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Lots of people trying to cash in on the Amish mystique. Of course, some of them are Amish. Probably true about non-Amish hiring Amish workers and selling "Amish" goods. In Western New York they log with horses but can own and use dozers or loaders on tracks. I've seen one saw mill run off an older gas power unit and another run by a big diesel generator. One guy has a factory making furniture blanks, that he sells to large manufacturers, run off a Cat diesel with a belt and pulley system. Their washing machines are powered by little Honda motors and refrigerators by propane. An open secret is the little phone shacks in fields between houses. Sometimes the men need to rollerblade a half mile to get to them. Amish work hard (like most everybody) and save their money. The young start working around 14 or so and I wouldn't be surprised if the pay is much less than minimum wage. They are interesting. -Jack


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Some of these items that are advertised as "Amish made" are made by people that were in the sect but left and didn't go back. Hence their connection to the Amish.(manufactured homes are a good example)
I've been in Amish stores and their furniture is identical to stuff that we buy plans for (chairs etc) in a lot of cases.
That doesn't take away from the excellent craftsmanship usually displayed. They take pride in what they build.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

There is an Amish run cabinet shop close to where I live. Its a fully equipped shop for sure. My son has worked on projects using the cabinets, and they are high quality built.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I recently visited an Amish shop near Pontotoc, MS. Very large metal working machinery run from a line shaft powered by a small diesel engine. Next was a wwing shop powered same way.
I don't completely understand the thinking, but it seems to work for them.
Very nice folks, and talented too.
Bill


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I saw a show on TV that Amish are allowed to use power tools but not own them. It's all kind of strange isn't it.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Hey, according to the TV they have their own Mafia. Why shouldn't they build things ?


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

They are allowed to use air tools also.


----------



## scrollsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Power tools or hand tools so what .They take pride in there work and what they do and belive in.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I was in an Amish furniture shop about two months ago with a friend to look at an old Powermatic TS they were selling, they had just bought 2 Sawstops. The equipment they were using was very nice. They freely talked about what they had and what they wanted. They seemed very knowledgeable about modern equipment….while they didn't own one, they even talked about a Kreg set up.

There were 3 "Amish" businesses in this little set of stores….a bakery, a meat locker and this furniture shop. All had modern equipment but were run by traditonal Amish. I am sure their homes did not have modern appliances except for a generator. The State requires that they have lights on their buggies, so they have a battery that must be charged somehow. They do not own cars or tractors, but are allowed to ride in cars and occasionally have some help from a tractor on their farms.

When I was in college I lived in an area that had a large Amish population….I met a lot of the guys my age in a bar…they were as crazy as we were!!!! I got to be friends with a lot of them and they were a lot of fun to be around.
Mike


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

As I understand, they cannot use the English's power- electricity supplied by the power company, but they can use diesel generators and run their electric tools from them. I have seen their shops in Ohio , Indiana and Pennsylvania and they have top shelf tools and mass produce furniture in some slick ways. They use good hardware and make very strong joints- no particle board stuff found there!! They use a lot of quartersawn white oak for mission style furniture and the stain they have is very good. I bought some to make some matching pieces and it is really good penetrating stain.

They are a hard working respectable people in my mind.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Saw an Amish family at Busch Gardens a few years back, dressed for the 1800's and riding roller coasters. Growing up in Ohio, they used to come to town in their buggy and go through the McDonalds drive through, that's worth seeing!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

THe Amish use power tools and have powered shops next to their "off the grid" homes.

It is like a weird loophole - they are allowed to use technology for commerce and dealing with the outside world.

Similarly many Amish have a Phone - but it is in a booth that looks like an outhouse outside… They cannot "LIVE" with modern technology in the home..

THe rule strikes me weird - that if for COMMERCE technology is OK, then why no tractor for the harvest?


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

You guys realize that quality furniture was being made well before electricity, right?

Ikea is not where we've elevated to, it's where we've fallen to.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

you make it sounds like furniture and woodworking only started to happen after the invention of electricity… lol

nothing wrong or limiting with the use of hand tools. in fact, in some cases - it is actually easier and simpler to use hand tools than it is to figure out the jigs necessary to do the same operation with power tools.

that said - I saw some Amish woodworkers that used a horse hooked up to a turn-wheel that drove a set of belts that in turn powered the "power" tools in the shop. that would be a 1HP motor for all machines.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

The Amish certainly is an interesting sect of people. When I was on vacation in Pennsylvania, I stopped in a Cabelas in Mennonite country. They rode up in their horse drawn buggies but then I saw an older gentleman get out of the buggy and into one of those motorized scooters. You can imagine how confused I got 

That was my first exposure to any type of Amish-Mennonite people so I was definitely intrigued. Not many around here in East Texas.

Oh and by the way, I couldn't make it though a single episode of Amish mafia…maybe it's just me but that show seems way over the top haha


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Amish Mafia is the dumbest thing Discovery has ever done and that's saying something. It might work better as a straight up comedy on another network, but I'd rather watch Honey Booboo or those duck call guys.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I skip TV all together. Those NY execs have not produced anything worth watching in years! The reason the world is as bad as it is to day is what the kids see on TV any more. Sex and violence is the make up of most of the shows- that is what they think the public wants and a lot of people do, but I'll pass on it! The problem is that kids see that crap at too young of an age and think that is the way the world is supposed to be!
The Amish don't have that problem. Their kids are raised with a good work ethic and respect for their elders.
I admire them for keeping their ways alive in the mass of technology that is taking over the world. Why they don't even have power windows in their buggies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikema (Apr 27, 2011)

I remember reading awhile back that as long as they aren't wired into the grid they are allowed to own them. Some sects this is actually a loop hole for cell phones since they technically aren't wired. There are also modern made air powered tools and belt powered tools that the motor was removed. So they could potentially have a powermatic table saw running off of a belt or air system.


----------



## Sam618 (Aug 24, 2013)

Apparently its like what their denomination believe. Some can ride bikes, use washing machines, etc and some cant.


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

I cannot speak for the Amish, but I can dispell a few false impressions as my family have traveled and stayed in both Lancaster, PA and in Holmes County, OH, where there are more Amish than in Lancaster. The concept of not using electricity or having phones comes from them putting God and family first. They view these things as distractions from what is truly important. Many are schooled (through 8th grade) in one-room houses and some go to local public schools. They all speak two languages, Pennsylvania Dutch (a German dialect), which they learn in their homes, and English, which they learn in schools. As there is no central church authority, each small group has its own interpretation of the rules concerning the use of generators, batteries, and gas engines. Again, the purpose is not to distract themselves from what is important.

The rules do seem a bit quirky, but in my observations and interactions over the loast 15 or so years of trips in and through these areas, they are, in general, an industrious, decent, and happy people. Their homes look meticulously maintained with both large flower gardens (attract bees) and vegetable gardens. They are farmers by nature, but have taken to furniture making and other light industry as the price of land and the growth of their population prevent them from all being farmers. They say the need around 100 acres to support a family. They will work for the English (non Amish) and are considered ideal employees as they do not accept benefits and are hard workers. It's sad, but sometimes the local English harass them out of resentment for their being industrious. Luckily, the police are extremely protective of them. I have engaged them in conversation often, and they are extremely friendly and warm once you introduce yourself. I have enjoyed many a talk about woodworking and furniture construction.

They pool their money to pay for medical needs (they do use modern medicine) and do not accept government benefits. They are pacifists and are not nationalists, as they believe God and Family are of the utmost importance. The children play ball and ride bikes. They often have miniaturte horses and small, two-wheeled buggys as this is how they learn to care for the animals. Most of their horses are ex-racers. The children are all given a period of a year or more to kind of bend the rules when they are in their teens. After a while, they are given the choice to adopt the Amish life or not. I understand over 90% stay.

While I do not think I could adopt the lifestyle myself, I must say that I have a great deal of admiration for them living on their own terms. I can say that the rest of America could learn a lesson or two from their way of life.

Tim

PS They do not take photos of themselves as they view such images as graven images. So when you see them on those hokey TV commercials selling heaters, know that they are pretenders trying to cash in on their reputation.


----------



## stingray45402 (Aug 29, 2013)

*ETA: *I would agree with pretty much everything Pittsburgh Tim said, except I would like to clarify paragraph 3. Technically, until you join the church, at whichever age that is, you are not bound to their rules and are basically allowed to do whatever you want. Of course, you still have to deal with your parents up to a certain age just as anyone does, but you don't have to fear retribution from the church. So this "do what you want" period can and often does last for more than a year or two. The best part is when you hear a car with obnoxiously loud base go down the street, but it seems like it's driving reeeeaallll slow because it hasn't passed yet. Then you look and realize it's an Amish teen in his pimped out buggy! BWAHAHAHAHA!!!

Mostly their horses are ex-racers, but don't be decieved, they generally don't treat them well. They are veiwed as tools, not pets, and in some cases, hardly even as animals… Of course it depends on the person and the family, but many horses are simply alive and not in any way thriving, and can be very poorly treated and taken care of sometimes.

I know this is old, but just thought I'd put in my 2 cents.
"Amish" is a complex generalization. What they are and are not allowed to do, varies by sect, and there are many sects. And, of course, there are the Mennonites as others have mentioned, but they are a completely different religion that tends to be an in-between of Amish and Yankee; if it is advertised as "Amish", Mennonites are generally not involved.

Like I said, it depends on the sect, but sometimes they can use electricity if it is produced by a generator, and usually this is only allowed for business purposes. Kind of like how they are allowed to have a cell phone if they own a business and use it for work.

Then there is the popular method of using tools powered by pulleys. Picture this. A tractor running outside and the ceiling of the shop is covered in pulleys that come down and power individual tools. This pretty much allows them to run any power tool you have in your shop.

Lastly, as has been mentioned, if an Amish person is working for a Yankee, they can use whatever the job asks them to. So, Amish guys working in a shop owned by a Yankee can use all of the Yankee's Electric power tools… It's still made by Amish, so not false advertising. It's your own assumptions that fool you!

The Amish religion, yes it is a RELIGION, is no different than the rest of the world, and every other religion. Full of hypocrisy. There is also a lot of mysticism and assumptions made about the Amish, because, well, most of the world just doesn't know any better, and doesn't care to find out.

P.S. An interesting fact is that there is almost always an elder of the church on the deed to your home. If you leave the religion, you leave EVERYTHING, including your house. You are also shunned by the entire church including your family, and cannot ever do bussiness with ANY Amish EVER. Of course, you can do business through your kids, or friends, as they were never a part of the church so therefore are not shunned like you are.

Sources: I used to live in Middlefield, OH the 4th largest Amish community. My wife's parents are ex-Amish as are most of her 32 aunts and uncles. If I can't answer your Amish questions, I can get the answer from the horse's mouth, pretty easily.


----------

